# Godin LG W/P90's



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this a good deal? I think it is. Please advise.

Godin P90 LG guitar | Guitars | Fredericton | Kijiji


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Certainly looks like a great deal to me, as it is. 
In addition, it states "OBO"!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Certainly looks like a great deal to me, as it is.
> In addition, it states "OBO"!


I thought so too from the Reverb sold listings. Thanks for confirming. I think I will grab it if I can.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good Luck!

Please keep us updated.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

This week I spent some time fiddling with the SD p90's on my Godin. I was able to get a wide range of sounds out of them by adjusting the guitar, the amp and the outboard gear. Great price, Steady. 

Sometimes I think guys need to try turning down the volume and/or tone just a bit instead of running full blast. Mind you this one only has single controls for both PU's so check out the effect there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

200$ would be a good offer


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That’s a decent deal if the guitar is in good shape. I have a tobacco-burst one and it’s a terrific instrument, also have a matching one with humbuckers. Make an offer.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

vadsy said:


> 200$ would be a good offer


I agree. Nice guitar. I had a black LG P90 that was a good player and solid build. It's amazing how low these guitars go for.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gavz said:


> I agree. Nice guitar. I had a black LG P90 that was a good player and solid build. It's amazing how low these guitars go for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


Yea, I bought 2 of these for 200 and had a hard time getting 400 for them, even with the original Duncan pickups


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Those P90s are gnarly hot. I found the cleans lacking but overdriven tones were nice. I used it for slide, sold it, and moved on to lap steel.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gavz said:


> Those P90s are gnarly hot. I found the cleans lacking but overdriven tones were nice. I used it for slide, sold it, and moved on to lap steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


it would be nice to compare a set of the original Duncans and a set of the later Duncan Designed ones, also do you think that SD sold their usual P90's to Godin or made them something proprietary to create separation between the lines?


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

vadsy said:


> it would be nice to compare a set of the original Duncans and a set of the later Duncan Designed ones, also do you think that SD sold their usual P90's to Godin or made them something proprietary to create separation between the lines?


That would be a good comparison. In my LG P90 it was a set of Seymour Duncan Customs, SP90-3B & SP90-3N. I haven't played enough P90 guitars to know the tonal difference between them but I think it definitely suited the mahogany neck & body. The Duncan-Designed pickups seem to get a lot of criticism, similar to Ibanez (I happen to love Ibanez pickups).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

$350 is on the high side. I’ve owned three. The 300k pots make it dark. 500’s open it up. 
This is one of my favorite guitars of all time. 
Strip the neck of the neck and ting oil it. Killer.


I replaced my pups with motor city’s. Now it world class.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> Please keep us updated.


I had arranged to pick it up the next day but someone else offered to do an LP trade so they took that instead. Oh well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I had arranged to pick it up the next day but someone else offered to do an LP trade so they took that instead. Oh well.


Better luck next time!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There are tons of them. I own the gold
Leaf one. It’s a dandy and shines like a chocolate gold Dollar.


----------

